# Dog does not eat and now sick



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Your last mention of the tumor on her leg, is what concerns me. Has it been biopsied? Is it benign? If this is not the issue and you say she is fine when you are away, maybe she is anxious around you and is unable to eat because she is stressed. If you leave her alone, and she is healthy otherwise, she will probably eat when she gets hungry. You might try feeding her in a room by herself. It sounds like you may be doing too much and making matters worse.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that your pup is having problems. Have you tried offering her food for a few minutes, then removing it until her next scheduled meal time? Sometimes dogs are picky eaters until they realize that if they don't eat, a 'better' kind of food won't be forthcoming. I have heard that this works, and that after a day or two the dog will eat if it gets hungry enough. Put the food down, give the dog a few minutes to eat, and if she doesn't eat, pick the food up until the next meal. Do this every meal until she gets hungry enough to eat. If that doesn't work, she may have some physical problem going on. I'm not a vet, so I can't begin to guess what that might be. I hope you are able to get some good suggestions from some other forum members, and that your dog starts eating again soon. I can tell how worried you are about her. And welcome to the forum, too!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

It is worrisome that she is becoming progressively weaker..... this doesn't sound like the usual "picky eater" syndrome. Has your vet run lab work to rule out infection or other serious illness???? Also, I wonder too if the tumor has been biopsied???? If she is really to the point of being seriously weak, I would think she should be hospitalized with IV's until they can figure out what is going on. Is this a possibility where youare?? I'm sorry that I can't be of more help..... I think you need more complete veterinary help... perhaps at an emergency hospital or vet school. Please let us know how she does and perhaps someone else here will have more advice.


----------



## sonai1981 (Apr 21, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> Your last mention of the tumor on her leg, is what concerns me. Has it been biopsied? Is it benign? If this is not the issue and you say she is fine when you are away, maybe she is anxious around you and is unable to eat because she is stressed. If you leave her alone, and she is healthy otherwise, she will probably eat when she gets hungry. You might try feeding her in a room by herself. It sounds like you may be doing too much and making matters worse.


Thanks to all for replying with this promptness . I am moved by the thought and affection behind this . My retriever was overweight and I have exercised her and now she weights normal . She actually can eat , however chooses not to cause at times ( maybe once a week ) , she may have a biscuit or a nut but other than that no . I have tried to apply the method as suggested.....giving her food and taking the bowl away after 1/2 hr , however she had not responded to it . This was tried for 5 days . She was given glucose water instead of normal water so that she does not dehydrate . If I retry and keep the process ongoing for 10 to 12 days....will it do any good ??? Please advice....waiting eagerly for response from all .


----------



## jzgrlduff (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi,
I have a lab that is a very picky eater. He will eat eventually, but only if I add (unsalted) canned green beans to his food or a tiny bit of shredded cheese. 

I don't think it's a good idea to constantly change foods to find one she likes. What was she eating when she did eat? Stick with that and try putting some green beans in it. Veggies are great for dogs.


----------



## sonai1981 (Apr 21, 2008)

The tumor has not been biopsised....she is not anxious without me either....I had consulted 2 vets in my area , however the medicines that they have prescribed have not been of any help....I am going to another vet & surgeon today and lets see what happens and what he suggests.....I am worried . She is my baby....bought her when was 6 weeks and cannot even imagine returning home and not hugging her as the first thing before anything else in the world ....will definitely keep you all updated . My heartiest thanks to all for the kind and prompt reply....at least now I know there are others also who want to see her happy and in good health .... will tell her about you all when I go home today....please keep posting and update anything that may sound a better solution .


----------



## jzgrlduff (Feb 15, 2008)

> The tumor has not been biopsisedThe tumor has not been biopsised


Yikes! Please insist they biopy that tumor immediately. Rule that out first, as the reason why she won't eat. Not to scare you, but most dogs with cancer don't want to eat.


----------



## sonai1981 (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks for the suggestions....will consult the vet today and then will get back to you all with the outcome and get the biopsy and the related tests done today only...thanks again.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

The first indication we had that our dog was sick (it turned out to be undiagnosed cancer) was his refusal to eat. My daughter was able to coax him to eat, but it took a lot of effort. I agree - please get the tumor biopsied first. That could be the source of your dog's lack of appetite. I hope it isn't, but it's best to know for sure what you are dealing with. Good luck.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I had a dog with Cancer*

who wouldn't eat anything but strips of boiled chicken breasts. Boil it for a minute or two and hopefully you will see your dog eat. Good luck.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I do agree, you are doing the correct thing in taking your dog to the vets and try to get to the source of why she is not eating, it is so frustrating and worrying for you. Good luck and we are thinking of you, please keep us posted.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## sonai1981 (Apr 21, 2008)

Consulted a vet and he has come to the conclusion that it is a problem with the pancreas as has suggested medication related to the same . The tumor is a fat related tumor and there is nothing to worry about it . It will be operated when she is a bit better and the vomiting tendency is checked . There is something else also that I am highly interested regarding :--- I am planning to buy a male golden retriever for my pet as she would have better company and they will be able to live in a better way . I am looking for a champions bloodline and would like to know the details about the process of importing and definitely the expenses involved in gross . PLEASE ADVICE . I do feel a lot better and free of tension now after consulting the vet .


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Glad to hear things may be better since your visit to the vet. Hope your girl gets to eating again soon. I'd try boiling strips of chicken too and see if that gets her excited to eat again.


Tiffany


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So glad to hear that your vet thinks he found the source of her problem. Keep us up to date.

Good luck in your search for a new puppy. Sorry I cannot help you with your questions.


----------



## sonai1981 (Apr 21, 2008)

hi all , She was ok yesterday , however has vomitted thrice today and does not look very good . I will be getting the stool test reports tomorrow and then will consult the doctor again and then hopefully everything should be fine . I think she is unable to digest properly as I have tried chicken , fish , even cereals . In case of the checken and then fish she vomitted while I was feeding her however regarding the cereal she vomitted 6 hrs later . Will keep all updated regarding the progress


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Sending good thoughts for your doggy and hope she is soon feeling better.


----------



## sonai1981 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi all , My baby is still not fine , stool test was done and everything is normal there . She had high acidity it seems as there is the acidic scent that come from her mouth when she breathes . The vet has suggested that saline needs to be given with 5ml Pantocid intravenous injection . I am getting this administered tomorrow and then lets see if she becomes fine...will keep all posted .


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am so sorry your girl is sick. You are doing right in pursuing this with your vet and I hope that she will get better soon. I have one question: you mentionned that she vomits her food. When she vomits, does she gag, heave, and retch or is is more like a regurgitation ? 

I have no idea what you would need to import a dog to India and how much it would cost.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I can only imagine how concerned you must be....
I hope your girl is feeling better soon....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Truly hope yr girl gets better soon.You are both im my thoughts for a prompt recovery.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope the vets diagnosis and treatment will work for you. I know you must very worried.

The tumor on her leg caused me to be concerned that there may be other tumors internally, please ask your vet to take chest and abdomen xrays to rule out internal masses that may be interfering with her eating.

I hope she begins to improve soon.


----------



## sonai1981 (Apr 21, 2008)

hi all , I got the xray of abdomen done for my girl . Also got the stool test and detailed checkup done . Stool does not show any symptoms of any parasites or other worms . This is because deworming was done just a month back . The Xray does not suggest anything is wrong . Strkingly , I made a discovery today --- The teeth of my baby seemed to be more yellow than ususal and so closely examining it , I found that it shows hardened deposits and seems to me like PYRIA . Immeiately , I got the deposition scraped from her teeth myself as I know how to do the same . Then got it brushed neatly with a brush and dental cream . She was suffering from bad breath that seemed to me due to acidity , but now I know the actual reason for the same . I will then also get it chacked by the doctor tomorrow since she has not stopped vomitting completely . The bacteria in her mouth alongwith the bad breath I think was the actual problem and nothing else . Also in between I gave her PAN intravenous injections 4 times with DNS saline to get the acidity factor in check . Will be able to give more info tomorrow .


----------



## sonai1981 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi all, I have a very sad news for all . Gold , my baby died day before yesterday . She had a renal failure . The creatinine level was 25 whereas normal is 0.8 to 1.10 . The kidneys were damaged and also there was problems with the liver and uterus . This was my first and last companion . Hope all other pets live forever and her soul rest in peace . She was 2.10 Yrs . I have become a vegetarian as would not be able to eat chicken , meat , fish and eggs as used to feed her with all that . Best of luck to all and thanks for all the concern .


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry. I know you tried so hard to make her better.

:heartbeat


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. It is never easy, but especially difficult when your dog is young....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your precious friend. I know you tried so hard to find a way to make her well. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry that she is gone. Please mourn her and then honor her by finding another companion that you can love like you loved her. Take care of yourself, I know that you are so sad right now.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for you're loss, you tried everything you could.
Thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## Brandy03 (May 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry. I am crying right now. I know what it feels like to lose your beloved friend. I could feel your love for her with your posts in trying to help her. As a fellow poster said you should take your time and grieve but please, honor your dog by getting another when you feel you are ready. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for you loss of your favorite companion and friend. She had a great life and knew from day one to the last day that she was loved and cherished by you. From now on she will still be with you but now walking with silent paws thru the rest of your days. I will say a prayer for you both. Celebrate her life and not the last days and in time the pain will lessen. Please come back and let us know how you are doing. We have several members here that lost their loved ones and talking with fellow golden lovers helps them.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so, so sorry. I know your heart is broken. You loved your so much and you did everything you could for her. Please don't close your heart to the possibility of another pet someday. You would honor your girl by sharing the love she taught you with another companion.

I truly am so very sorry to hear this news. I hope you will be able to think of the good memories of her and someday soon those memories will bring you a smile.


----------



## sonai1981 (Apr 21, 2008)

*I feel better*

Hi all , I am so happy for my baby thinking that there are so many wellwishers in this world who are praying for her . I am sure she is feeling much better with so many dear ones with her right now . As for me , I am unable to bear her absence as her memories are everywhere and on everything that I see when I open my eyes when I get up from sleep . The time from getting up to going back to sleep anything that I look at makes me remember her . My wife has cried so much that it had started effecting her health and so I was forced to send her to my in-laws away from our house . I am on the other hand priviledged that the only place where my emotions burst out is my washroom and no-one knows in detail the current situation that I am in . I am very strong in front of of others as there has to be someone in the house who looks strong and others will follow . However , with all the concern and the notes , I feel a lot better . Thanks to all for the awesome support . Will keep talking in this forum and hope to keep in touch with wonderful and kind-hearted people like you all . Thank you soooo much .


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Bless your heart, Sonai. Any dog that was loved that much is a lucky dog, even if they were here only a short time.

I wish you peace and comfort, in any small measure, in the days to come. 

:heartbeat


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Time will help with your grief, and although the pain will never completely leave, slowly but surely your heart will fill with the sweetness that she left you. You'll remember the fun you had and the love you shared with tenderness. The places where she was with you I hope will, in time, not be painful but cherished places where you can remember with a smile. AND, you'll always have your forum friends... many of whom have also loved and lost a special one. We understand the grief and the need to vent and share. We have many shoulders to lean or cry on and ears to listen. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

Sonai, I'm very sorry for your loss. Just remember you provided the best possible life for her and she will never forget you. It will take some time but try to get a new companion. Gold will not think you're replacing her but extending her legacy. The small reminders of her will make you sad and cry now, but later on as time passes the memories of her will make you smile. As other's said you have people here to listen, vent, and talk to. We're here for you and your family. Just remember time will heal


----------

